#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > درخواست: روش نصب واجرای کارت کپچر مدل tv pvrدر ویندوز 7

## sohrab-az

دوستان من یک کارت کپچر اسنازی مدل TV PVRخریدم که فقط در ویندوزایکس پی کارمکینه من میخام در ویندوز 7اجراش کنم اساتید راهنمایی های لازم را اراعه بفرماییند

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
شما اول باید مطمئن بشید که درایور برای ویندوز 7 داره یا خیر.اگر سایت سازنده برای ویندوز 7 درایوری ارائه کرده باشه اونو نصب و استفاده کنید .در غیر اینصورت قابلیت اجرا روی ویندوز 7 رو نداره .
موفق باشید .

----------

*sohrab-az*

----------


## sohrab-az

پس با این صورت من باید از 2تاویندوز جهت راحتی کار استفاده کنم ویندوز ایکس پی و7 که روی سیتم نصب هست خال چطور میشه ویندوز xpهم اضافه کنم

----------

